# Tex



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Where are all these ring GSD's coming from. LOL

http://209.85.165.132/translate_c?h...e.com&usg=ALkJrhiET27fNUdrys1GPIUUWvgkTl6LOQ#

Hope that works, look at the video, the bite.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Where are all these ring GSD's coming from. LOL
> 
> http://209.85.165.132/translate_c?h...e.com&usg=ALkJrhiET27fNUdrys1GPIUUWvgkTl6LOQ#
> 
> Hope that works, look at the video, the bite.


I can only think that with the attempt to equal (?) up to the Malinos, some of the working GSD lines produced dogs that they realised could do Mondio. A lot of the working lines of GSD are light, with plenty of drive and in my mind (not worth a cent!) ready to do Mondio and French Ring. 

You have to remember though that Germany is a Schutzhund land, principally.


----------



## Julie Blanding (Mar 12, 2008)

Awesome! I really like how he outed but still kept tabs on the decoy. I have no idea what that did to them points wise, but you can see the decoy smiling about it 

He is also a GREAT looking dog too!
Thanks for the video

I guess there are less 'clunker' GSDs than you thought... or at least more non-clunker GSDs :twisted:...
Julie


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

what do i need to do to watch it???


----------



## Julie Blanding (Mar 12, 2008)

ann freier said:


> what do i need to do to watch it???


I think there are 5 or so videos on that page. Just click on them. You may need to have quick time player, but I'm not sure. I could get all but the 1st video to load.

Julie


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Can anyone get this to work ?? This is old but it is Esko's father


----------



## andreas broqvist (Jun 2, 2009)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Can anyone get this to work ?? This is old but it is Esko's father


http://www.relaiscanin.fr/chiens/video/tex/listevideotex.htm


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Thanks, was having some sort of brain drain issue.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Julie Blanding said:


> Awesome! I really like how he outed but still kept tabs on the decoy. I have no idea what that did to them points wise, but you can see the decoy smiling about it


It is just trained technique or in this dogs case lack of technique. This is why I always bitch and moan about people skipping steps doing the basic foundation techniques. In doing so the higher levels of the dog working always always suffers. 

He isn't horrible by any stretch but he sure isn't a top 10%er. Most of the things I see the dog doing wrong with his bite technique are training issues, nothing to do with the dog. 

Like the esquives are a pretty basic 'pivot' technique that are not clear for the dog. The decoy he pulls the leg and the dog follows instead of retargeting the 'pivot' leg. That with the speed of the dog who isn't a Rocketsled is IMHO not excusable from a training standpoint, that dog should NOT be able to be esquived by a decoy. A few other things I noticed as well his escort and escapes are pretty loose as well as some other bite techniques throughout. 

To fix the esquive pivot leg retarget is pretty easy but it takes lots of repetition. The dog has to be back tied or posted by the handler on a harness and know the out and auto guard. The decoy animates by pulling back on leg and offering the pivot leg if the dog follows the moving leg and bites it .. out the dog immediately, have him guard again .. pull the leg and again offer the pivot leg .. once the dog takes the non moving leg that is when the decoy animates and gives the dog a bite party. The dog then learns that following the moving leg is not where the party is and will then hopefully retarget the pivot leg. Lots of reps are needed though to ingrain that, as once the dog is on the field you want it to revert to the techniques that are practiced in training. I know the video is 5 years old but those were the steps I see that were missed there. 


One thing I like about the dog is he is having a good time doing his work and the decoys are enjoying it as well. He is more than willing to do the work, I like him a lot.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Gillian Schuler said:


> I can only think that with the attempt to equal (?) up to the Malinos, some of the working GSD lines produced dogs that they realised could do Mondio. A lot of the working lines of GSD are light, with plenty of drive and in my mind (not worth a cent!) ready to do Mondio and French Ring.
> 
> You have to remember though that Germany is a Schutzhund land, principally.


Haha Gillian I think I have one of them Shepherds you describe he's a blast and a ton of fun train and has great Schutzhund he will never know mondio and the little bit if suite work hes had is all upper body frontal.
And yes Jeff I use/used the suit as well as a table all steps and tools to train MY Schutzhund dog.
He under a working Judge might get Kore1 Hes not my ideal Shepherd but I could have done worse. 
Is he a stud dog hell no but most certainly could be used in a breeding program.
A good Shepherd is a good Shepherd just because a dog can excel in a certain venue doesn't mean it cant in another Jeffs dog's father prolly could have made one hell of a cop dog, Schutzhund dog, KNVP, cattle dog what ever its a good Shepherd a utility dog there not meant to be one dimensional.
I will add France won't be on my list of places to find my next German Shepherd I'm sure they got a few but?


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

So Mike, you would put your dog up there with Sarco ?? How about Ulko ??

Tex is handled by someone other than his owner, and he is very owner oriented, so he goes along with the training, but is what he is. His owner cannot go and watch him trial, as he will find him and that is the end of the trial.

I have seen your dog Mike, and Gillians description was pretty much what I see in your dog. I would bet that your dog would let me handle him, and not leave the field if you were watching. This dog was trained from a young age by someone else, and still would leave the field if Dad showed up. How much is that worth ?? I have not run across this in a while. I have never seen Gillians dogs working, so her description could be **** all as well.

It brings up an interesting point for me, at what point do you start sacrificing character for drive ?? I would love to go and work this dog, maybe I will get a chance this spring.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

I wasn't comparing my dog to the ones in the videos I can't Gillian's description I THINK may resemble my dog. Pocket Rocket lot-so angry prey with some nice civil I would like him to have more fight. He has needed maintenance on his bite strength his entire life not a issue when worked in defence. I know people chasing the perfect dog or trying to replace one. **** that I'll settle for a nice dog. I get plenty of compliments on Jett from Schutzhund and ring people and asked ware I got him. Gillian has her ideal perception of a German Shepherd and a vast field to pick from things are a little thin and spread out here.
I'm not sure if I handed you the leash you could handle him rite away he would play fetch and do stuff for a hot dog. Any thing more would be in your best interest to get to know him better for a few weeks.:mrgreen:
Never thought about what he would do if someone else was handling him I have a hundred bucks says you put a full blown bitch in heat in his path of a long bite and he will jump her like a hurdle to get the bite not sure if that's a fair comparison.
You make all sorts of daily assessments and condemnations on here from soup to nuts with nothing to back them up. I not sure how much video you have seen of my dog's training I know several people have some scattered sessions that are to remain private by request of the helper. The 5 minutes or so if that's on youtube shows nothing. I have never put any thing up. 
Hell if you watched 48 hours of his video your assessment would mean nothing to me you bash all things Schutzhund with no proof or evidence that you have ever trained or titled or helped any one train or title a dog in Schutzhund.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

It is a dog Mike, I know you think that he is gonna come up the leash, man style, but I have handled quite a few dogs in my day, so he can come up the leash, but he will just end up swinging from it.

The defensiveness in your answer is interesting. I was just asking, as you seem to think that there is some weird sorta thing going on.

If your dog needs defense to bite hard, then his thresholds are probably not going to work for ring. They need to bring that shit themselves, thus all the posts over and over about how against spinning a dog up I am.

I am not really sure if you understand what I am looking for. 

Quote: 
You make all sorts of daily assessments and condemnations on here from soup to nuts with nothing to back them up.

So ****ing what ?? Did it sting when I knew that much about your dog from one tiny video ?? LOL Maybe you should stop worrying about what I have done and think, DAMN, he gets my dog from 1 stupid video.

You can say that I don't have anything to back them up, but you got to be wondering right now. : ) If I know nothing, then how the heck was I soooo close to get you all fired up ??


----------

